# What years coppertone paint?



## morton (Jan 27, 2013)

Just picked up an extremely nice 1974 Continental.  Did a bit of research and found this paint on bikes from 1964 to 1974.  I didn't think it was in production that many years.  ?????  Thanks for any info.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2013)

From what I've seen, it was only available '63-'68.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe the 1974 color was similar but wasn't called coppertone.  I have a Le Tour III that looks like my earlier coppertone bikes but it wasn't called coppertone any longer.  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Post Serial Number....*

You might have an older bike.Chestnut was a popular color in the mid 70's,its darker than Radiant Coppertone but probably what you have if your bike is a '75.Show a couple of pics.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are the 2 bikes I was talking about.  The SS is coppertone on the right and the LeTour III is not coppertone but is a later similar color is on the left.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2013)

For 1974 there were three colors offered on the Conti. Opaque Blue, Chestnut and Cool Lemon. Chestnut is no wheres near the Coppertone color but the Chestnut looks similar to an aged "copper" penny. Coppertone was used on the 10 speed Conti's from the 1960 models thru 1967. Coppertone was still offered on the 68 Varsity though. 
If your Conti color looks like the sometimes called Rootbeer color, it's Chestnut.

The Conti is Coppertone and the Cruiser is Chestnut. Rogers Le Tour is Pearlescent Orange


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 27, 2013)

I used to own a coppertone 1962 Typhoon Straight Bar


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> I used to own a coppertone 1962 Typhoon Straight Bar




Must have been a repaint then huh? Only two colors were offered on those Typhoons, red and black. 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962.html


----------



## morton (Jan 27, 2013)

*Mine sure looks like the one on the right to me....*



rhenning said:


> Here are the 2 bikes I was talking about.  The SS is coppertone on the right and the LeTour III is not coppertone but is a later similar color is on the left.  Roger




...but hard to tell from photo.  Will post pics soon.  BK is 1974 serial number, right?


----------



## morton (Jan 27, 2013)

*Upon further examination, chestnut it is!!*





Never had one this color before and I picked up the Conti and a lesser condition Varsity (both chestnut) from different sources on the same day.  Now working on clean/fresh grease on the Conti.Thanks for the info.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2013)

BK is Burger King. Or Feb 74 

Chestnut was the sharpest looking color back in the day and it's still one of my favorites. Make sure you post some finished pictures.


----------



## morton (Jan 28, 2013)

*Will do*

Taking my time with this one because it's so nice. I had to use my Dremel tool with a little wire brush to remove some of the hardened grease in the bb races that solvent wouldn't dissolve.  Can't wait to see it in the sun all cleaned and polished up.  I think this one's a keeper. I would like to add a set of fenders though. Did a little more research after learning about the chestnut color and found a link to the 1974 catalog and found the bike featured in the Conti section.  http://re-cycle.com/images/Schwinn/1974cat/14.jpg


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 28, 2013)

delete message


----------



## HARPO (Jan 28, 2013)

rhenning said:


> Here are the 2 bikes I was talking about.  The SS is coppertone on the right and the LeTour III is not coppertone but is a later similar color is on the left.  Roger




I had the same Le Tour. The color was called "Pearl Orange"....


----------



## rhenning (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I remember the LeToue III color name but just forgot it when I did the post.  Roger


----------



## buisky (Jan 28, 2013)

Official name of color was Pearlescent Orange.  They must have produced a bunch of them.


----------

